#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  新獸報到~！

## 野生狼

這個文章是多發出來的，已刪除裡面的所有內容
在旁邊有原本最早的文章

----------


## 野生狼

名字：野生狼
種族：狼
興趣：做一些愚蠢的事
獸設是一隻愚蠢的灰狼

目前......什麼都不會...（傷心）


請大家多多指教

----------


## 峰峰

HI~野生狼

你好喔~我是峰峰
興趣是做愚蠢的事?!(感覺很有趣呢XDD :jcdragon-xd: 
甚麼都不會沒關係呀，活的快樂就好~
獸設是灰狼~(很高興我也跟你一樣是灰狼 :jcdragon-spin1: 
你一定有喜歡的興趣~想看看呢
很高興認識你~歡迎來到狼之樂園~ :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 雷貝

歡迎新狼，我是雷貝，想當年，我也是加入的萌新呢.......

其實就是今年。 :jcdragon-trick: 

活得快樂就好，不過做蠢事的時候也要注意自身安全喔，雖然可能事後會覺得有些羞恥.......

就像我常常遇到的狀況一樣www

希望你可以多在狼之樂園留下自己的足跡 :jcdragon-xd:

----------


## 野生狼

你好~峰峰，我也很高興認識你，我的興趣是做愚蠢的事，是因為我經常想像那些愚蠢的事真正去做的話會發生什麼事情，然後真的去做了，我也覺得做完那些事之後看到的結果非常有趣，久而久之這就變成我的興趣了~


雷貝~你好，很高興認識你
我是在網路上搜尋有關狼的資料時，發現了狼之樂園，其實一開始我不太敢踏入這裡，不過思考了一段時間後我決定骨鼓起勇氣踏入這裡。

還有，我有時的確會因為做蠢事而受一點傷，謝謝你的關心，我會多注意的，請多多指教 :wuffer_wink:

----------

